# Picked up a few cat books...



## Tortietudelove (Nov 24, 2009)

at a used bookstore we have here. I love to read and this store is one of my favorite stores in town. Since this one opened up, I rarely ever go to the big named stores, unless I'm on a hunt for something specific and not easy to find. Anyway, I picked up these books and was wondering if any of you had read them and, if so, what your thoughts are on them?

_"*The Feline Mystique *on the Mysterious Connection Between Women and Cats"_ by Clea Simon

_"*The Nine Emotional Lives of Cats*...a journey into the feline heart" by Jeffrey Moussaieff Masson_
I found this thread on it, http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=42300 ,but since it was from 2007, I figured I would include it in my post.

_"Cats With Attitude"_ by Nicole Hollander (I got the two volumes in one, which includes _"Everything Here is Mine"_ and _"My Cat's Not Fat, He's Just Big-Boned"._


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Are these books available at the library? Smokey and I will be moving within a month, so I can't really afford to go out and buy any books right now. I was thinking that if they're available at the library, I could check them out.


----------



## Tortietudelove (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm not sure, but I would think they should be.


----------

